# My First Wedding Blog Article



## DGMPhotography (Dec 18, 2017)

Wasn't sure where to post this, since it seems to fit in a couple different areas, but I guess this one??

Anyway, as I venture further into the world of weddings, I've started blogging my wedding days.

Here's the first one. Would love your thoughts and feedback:


<Link Removed>


----------



## tirediron (Dec 18, 2017)

Unfortunately, TPF Rules prohibit the posting of links only, to our own blog articles; you're welcome to post the article, in its entirety however!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 18, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Unfortunately, TPF Rules prohibit the posting of links only, to our own blog articles; you're welcome to post the article, in its entirety however!



Hmm... I think that would make it difficult to give feedback on the formatting and everything of the post. Can I private message you the link and have you check it out?


----------



## Destin (Dec 18, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Unfortunately, TPF Rules prohibit the posting of links only, to our own blog articles; you're welcome to post the article, in its entirety however!



And here I thought I knew the rules well! 

Good to know.


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, TPF Rules prohibit the posting of links only, to our own blog articles; you're welcome to post the article, in its entirety however!
> ...


It's always been this way, as far as posting complete, finished articles.   The sticky of this particular forum contains the following:    _As many of you know, we are looking for any photography-related content to publish here. Please keep your submissions on topic. Any articles posted with inappropriate links or off topic subjects will be deleted. 

Update: There has been an increase in threads that do not contain complete articles, but rather a mention of the subject matter and links back to private blogs or web sites. Please know these threads will be removed. Our policy has always been to have members post complete articles here at TPF, and not just make posts that drive traffic away from the site. However, links to news articles containing information relevant to photography are still permitted.
_
Now, if you aren't posting the article because you want feedback on the "formatting and everything" then you might try posting this request in the "Personal & Professional Photography Websites" forum.    That's a different subject than asking for feedback on _content_.   

Completed content submitted here by our members just has to be submitted in full, as written.   So, you'll have to decide what it is you're after - if you're confident in the content of your article, it's perfectly fine to post it in here - minus expecting critiques of how you're formatting it for your blog.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2017)

I read the article.  It didn't feel like a blog post as it did a narrative of the night -- and the writing felt forced.  Shots were all pretty good though.

You were right in my backyard...


----------



## goooner (Dec 19, 2017)

Is the article on your website in the blog section? If so I will check it out later. Maybe just link to it in your signature, and refer to it in the text. That is allowed-right?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 19, 2017)

its on his site, which is in his sig.


----------



## Designer (Dec 19, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> Here's the first one. Would love your thoughts and feedback:


I would like to have read more of your personal experience as the photographer, and you don't need to publish the entire portfolio, either.  This display seems geared more toward the participants and guests of the wedding.  I'm sure they will enjoy it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 21, 2017)

Braineack said:


> I read the article.  It didn't feel like a blog post as it did a narrative of the night -- and the writing felt forced.  Shots were all pretty good though.
> 
> You were right in my backyard...



What would make it sound more like a "blog" to you? Maybe blog isn't the right word. Basically, my goal is to write something that would allow the clients and guests (and even people who weren't able to make it) to be able to relive the day. 

C&C appreciated. 

And yes, it's on my blog page on my website listed in my signature.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2017)

I looked at the pics the first night...seemed pretty good, told a lot of the story.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 25, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I looked at the pics the first night...seemed pretty good, told a lot of the story.



Alright, cool. thanks!


----------

